# Adjustment brush - erase problems



## Sashina (Oct 17, 2018)

Greetings
I've just started using the adjustment brush (No idea why it has taken me so very long...!)

I understand the principles, and have been testing the results (fine!), but am having difficulty erasing areas accidentally brushed. I have tried the various ways of erasing (selecting erase / using Alt), but the highlighted brush/mask just won't budge. I only have one mask. I have tried brushing and erasing with Auto mask on and off but get the same (non) result.

I am sure it's simple... any ideas please?

Many thanks
Sashina


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 17, 2018)

Check settings like density and flow. If these are very low, it will take multiple brush strokes to build up the effect.


----------



## Sashina (Oct 17, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Check settings like density and flow. If these are very low, it will take multiple brush strokes to build up the effect.


These are both on 100, which is why I have some very 'solid' [pink] brushwork where I don't need it...


----------



## Sashina (Oct 17, 2018)

By the way, after posting my question, I updated to 8.0. Still not working!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 17, 2018)

Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## Sashina (Oct 17, 2018)

Here's a screenshot... hopefully my error will be obvious?! (I added even more pink... didn't start out quite so drastic!)
Thanks
Sashina


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 17, 2018)

You have not chosen the eraser. You have chosen the 'A' brush, which adds to the mask.


----------



## Sashina (Oct 17, 2018)

Sorry - that was just the setting when I went back in. I have chosen the eraser, and also tried using Alt+brush.


----------



## Sashina (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Johan
I've just got it to work... I think I didn't realise that the flow settings for add and erase were separate.
Fixed.
Cheers
Sashina


----------

